# When I'm with friends...



## Issac (May 13, 2007)

Ok, so here's a weird photo taken about... 1 and a half year ago... just found it again (it has been lost).
now, Nothing is edited, except the size... and I think it looks rather cool...

what do you think about it?


----------



## fischju_original (May 13, 2007)

when you're with friends the exposure time on your camera increases?!


----------



## Issac (May 13, 2007)

Yeah it does. But the thing is, that it isn't blurry at all. and there are only three different stances of my friend with the orange shirt, two of the girl in the chair and one of the one on the floor. (except her flash).

thats what makes it weird imo


----------



## .TakaM (May 13, 2007)

I like 'flare face'


----------



## OrR (May 13, 2007)

That looks insane!


----------



## Issac (May 13, 2007)

I also like the flare face... But my absolute favourite part is the guy, in his "middle" pose


----------



## 4saken (May 13, 2007)

The guy in the red polo is moving at the speed of sound!


----------



## Psyfira (May 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ May 13 2007 said:


> and one of the one on the floor. (except her flash).


There's two of her, look at the knee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd guess it was like 3 pictures taken on a film camera without winding the film on, but the backgrounds too clear for that. Weird stuff indeed


----------



## Caoimhin (May 13, 2007)

Friends? Wow...


----------



## Sil3n7 (May 13, 2007)

Camera was trippin on acid obviously


----------



## Rayder (May 13, 2007)

To me, it looks like multiple exposures in the same frame of film from a camera that was on a tripod.  That's why the room itself is clear while the moving objects in the pic are ghosted.


----------



## Issac (May 13, 2007)

actually I was holding it, and it's a digital camera :/ just one shot...

@psyfira: Oh yeah, I didn't notice that before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haha, funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, it's none of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Caoimhin: huh?


----------



## Caoimhin (May 13, 2007)

Oh, well, I'm just a bit jealous


----------



## Issac (May 13, 2007)

So.. you don't have three friends? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 poor poor you


----------



## mthrnite (May 14, 2007)

Princess Amidala!!!


----------



## science (May 14, 2007)

You have the same nightstand *and* clock radio as me!


----------



## rice151 (May 14, 2007)

Image Stabilization is ftw?


----------



## Issac (May 14, 2007)

image stabilization? 
who's princess amidala?

and seja... Funny to hear that!


----------



## tshu (May 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ May 12 2007 said:


> Yeah it does. But the thing is, that it isn't blurry at all. and there are only three different stances of my friend with the orange shirt, two of the girl in the chair and one of the one on the floor. (except her flash).
> 
> thats what makes it weird imo


Because the girl on the floor took a flash photo during the exposure of your photo. This created 2 clear images of the other two people, one from your flash, and another from her flash. And the girl on the floor was only illuminated by your flash and not hers, so there is only one of her. 

Were you looking for an explanation?


----------



## nileyg (May 15, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ May 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Issac @ May 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah it does. But the thing is, that it isn't blurry at all. and there are only three different stances of my friend with the orange shirt, two of the girl in the chair and one of the one on the floor. (except her flash).
> ...


Nope...
The camera was on acid


----------



## Issac (May 20, 2007)

I didn't know for sure, but that was exactly what I think was the reason.
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But no, I didn't look for an explanation. Just wanted to show the pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and yeah. The camera was on acid!


----------



## HipN (May 20, 2007)

Is that.... FLASH?!


----------



## CatScam (May 20, 2007)

I since paranormal activity! Who you gona call?


----------



## ndela007 (May 21, 2007)

Looks like you had your digital camera on "night" mode or whatnot. A fun thing to do is use that on the night sky with stars and try to draw images with the 'ghosting'.


----------

